# wifi speed issue



## walter21026 (Nov 2, 2012)

Idk if it is just me but I'm getting horrible downloading speeds on my N10, I have a 25 Mbps WiFi speed but when i DL on my tab is very slow like as in 1 mb every 10 sec I should be pushing 3 mb a sec! I tried my girls tab and she has a note 10.1 and a gs3 and they are downloading very fast, I tried me gnex out too its downloading fast over WiFi too is this a driver issue? I should note that I tested me speed on the N10 tab using the speed test app on the market and is showing me 25 Mbps but it's downloading extremely slow still please help. I have tried wiping several times using different Roms to no avail...I have had my device for a month now and this just started doing this last night


----------

